# Anybody here preterm or late



## Zyberjunior (Nov 8, 2012)

I was looking around science daily and found this. I'm extremely intelligent and placed well in all the tests I need to take through school yet I was born quite a few weeks early so I'm curious if anybody else here was born early or late and if is seems it had an affect on your intelligence.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I was born two weeks earlier than planned myself, and I believe all of my siblings were as well. My father is, and my late mother was, vastly intelligent and its certainly passed onto my siblings. Others would say it passed onto me also, but I don't want to appear arrogant about my own intelligence.

Having said that though, genetics and environment tend to be by far the biggest influences on intelligence.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

My mother was I'll when pregnant with me, so the doctors delayed my birth by a few weeks. I have no idea if it affected my intelligence, though, but I've always been called a genius by my family.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Meh, I'd take it with a grain of salt. That article doesn't give many details, including important details like how many individuals were actually studied. Five? Two? A thousand? It really matters for the study to be seen as credible. The brain is the most complex of all organs and intelligence level probably has tons of factors that we have only barely begun to understand. That article assumes that brain plasticity is the main/only factor involving intelligence and doesn't mention if the teenagers involved in the study were actually tested in any sort of intelligence test or not. It seems like an incomplete study to me, since actual performance factors weren't a part of it.


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

I have played with this idea before, when I noticed that the most stupid people in my (extended) family were born early and the most intelligent individuals were all born late.

But as the guy above me said it doesn't give enough information.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I've noticed the opposite, but I can see where this would be accurate. Aren't a larger percent of preemies (in comparison to normal/late babies) in poorer enviroments?

More Preemies Born Among the Poor - ABC News


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I was a Valentine's Day baby, but came 2 weeks early. My parents tell me I was significantly more advanced than my siblings were/are at the same age (I'm the eldest) and I was actually started in school a year early.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I was six weeks weeks early, but I was a decent weight (weighed more than my sister who was a week late). Far as I know, the only lingering effect is the scar the still takes up half my foot from one of the many IVs I had leaking (they tell me they stuck one into my head but moved it because my mother started crying hysterically when she saw it [I was her first baby]). Other than that I had no problems and was always normal height/weight or larger. I like to tell people I'm just a fast developer and was ready six weeks earlier than normal.


----------



## randomizer (Nov 13, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> Meh, I'd take it with a grain of salt. That article doesn't give many details, including important details like how many individuals were actually studied. Five? Two? A thousand? It really matters for the study to be seen as credible. The brain is the most complex of all organs and intelligence level probably has tons of factors that we have only barely begun to understand. That article assumes that brain plasticity is the main/only factor involving intelligence and doesn't mention if the teenagers involved in the study were actually tested in any sort of intelligence test or not. It seems like an incomplete study to me, since actual performance factors weren't a part of it.


Agreed. I believe there are too many factors that determine intelligence for someone to make a statement like that. It could be like @_FigureSkater_ said, that this is simply two correlated effects rather than a cause-effect relation.

Any statisticians care to weigh in on this?

Edit: Just to be clear, I'm not really questioning the credibility of the study, since this is a news report not the actual study. I haven't read the actual study, and I doubt I would understand most of it anyway as I'm not a neuroscientist. I am simply disagreeing with the statement in the news report. If I had to guess, I would say the study itself is probably more clear on the parameters of the experiment, and less concrete about the ultimate conclusion that preterm birth affects intelligence negatively.


----------



## Norsecat (Apr 11, 2012)

*late I have bin told*

l think I am two weeks late and I run an IQ from 144 to122 depending on the the test I am also ADD and dyslexia so life is harder fore me.
more if you want to know anything just ask


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

I was exactly three weeks early, and I'm fairly intelligent.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

I was a month and a half early. Additionally, I suffered a seizure that supposedly destroyed my brain cells by the millions.

I wouldn't call myself neither intelligent nor stupid, however. I find that I excel greatly in certain fields and likewise, suffer greatly in others. I hardly think the time of birth plays a large factor on the intelligence of humans. Like another person has said before in this thread, the research itself sounds incomplete and lacking in detail.


----------

